# 2003 chevy blazer - starting problem



## Orionss3 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a2003 Chevy Blazer with a starting problem. I turn the key and get nothing...lights works, radio, etc...no noises. I keep trying 20-30 times and finally it will start. Sometimes it will start the first try. Can anyone help with this issue? Thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Orionss3....:wave:

Welcome to TSF!!

Check all connections at the battery....standard procedure. Make sure everything is clean and tight. If you have a DVOM (Digital Voltage & Ohm Meter) make sure you have at least 12.8 Vdc at the battery terminals..... check again on the battery cable ends (clamps on the ends of the cables) and chesck for any deviation in voltage which will indicate poor connections.

Even though you have lights and radio, that does not indicate a full charge on the battery, or good, clean, and tight connections. If everything looks good, I would do a quick check on the smaller wire that is connected to the solenoid....I had that problem with a Ford van.... make sure the wire is not broken/loose and check for corrosion if any inline connectors are present (the problem with my van...it had an inline connector). Tap on the starter with a hammer or large wrench (or anything suitable) *tap only*... don't want to break anything!! Tapping on the starter may release a hung brush....which may indicate a worn starter that will need a rebuild or replacement in the near future. 

If the Blazer still does not start, you need to take the starter to a local auto parts store and have it tested. Some people would suggest replacing the ignition switch, but I have never had to do so at any time in my 42 yrs of auto ownership/wrenching. 

Good luck


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Could be a Solenoid gone bad on the starter too, if Chevy kept the same starter on his as is on mine the solenoid should only be around $16


----------



## JJRitter (Sep 29, 2010)

I was wondering if you ever resolved this problem with your Blazer. I own the same year and I am having the same problem. Please advise.


----------

